# NSTRA TRIAL DEC 8-9



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Double Double Trial December 8th and 9th Held in Newton Ut. 20 miles north and west of Logan $40.00 per run Please contact me for more info Chairman Maureen Goodrich 435-563-9239 [email protected]

Come out and have a good time. We are in need of entries.


----------

